

The Archive Team are here to save you from the digital apocalypse - digispaghetti
http://archiveteam.org/Main_Page

======
digispaghetti
Sorry, I had posted this earlier but the site went down while being set up.

The idea is from Jason Scott and you can read more about it here:
<http://ascii.textfiles.com/archives/1649>

